# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  History Detectives and the Golden Age

## mrbrklyn

http://www.pbs.org/opb/historydetect...age-of-comics/

he Golden Age Of Comics

Comics have been in existence since the end of the 19th century, but it was after the depression that the popularity of newspaper cartoons expanded into a major industry.

The precise era of the Golden Age is disputed, though most agree that it was born with the launch of Superman in 1938. Created by Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster, Superman is possibly the most recognizable comic book character to this day.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> The importance and significance of Superman's creation is undeniable


Was that episode about a Romance with Black characters.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> You mean that Lois Lane was once disguised as a Black woman?


I thought that was the silver age and it was Wonder Woman.

----------


## Electricmastro

> The importance and significance of Superman's creation is undeniable


And also worth mentioning is that Doctor Occult, Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster's previous hero, actually wears a cape and flies in 1936's More Fun Comics #14:

----------


## TheRay

A lot of people are rediscovering these things, including 1930s serials (which there were a lot of).
So perhaps we could see some of these characters come back, get a resurgence in popularity, or at least develop a cult following if they do not already have one.

----------


## Electricmastro

> A lot of people are rediscovering these things, including 1930s serials (which there were a lot of).
> So perhaps we could see some of these characters come back, get a resurgence in popularity, or at least develop a cult following if they do not already have one.


Speaking of which, I most often hear about Batman and Superman's Golden Age solo titles, but it got me wondering about the many other heroes that got far enough to get their own Golden Age (1938-1956) solo series, at least the ones that ran for at least 25 issues.

The Phantom (1948-present) - 1846 issues
Superman Vol 1 (1939-2011) - 714 issues
Batman Vol 1 (1940-2011) - 713 issues
Marvelman (1953-1963) - 370 issues
Wonder Woman Vol 1 (1942-1986) - 329 issues
Blackhawk Vol 1 (1941-1984) - 273 issues
Captain Marvel Adventures (1941-1953) - 150 issues
Daredevil Comics (1941-1956) - 134 issues
Captain Marvel, Jr. (1942-1953) - 119 issues
Airboy Comics (1941-1953) - 111 issues
Blue Bolt (1940-1951) - 110 issues
Flash Comics (1940-1949) - 104 issues
Shadow Comics (1940-1949) - 101 issues
Captain America Comics (1941-1954) - 78 issues
Captain Midnight (1942-1948) - 67 issues
Black Cat Comics (1946-1963) - 65 issues
Plastic Man (1943-1956) - 64 issues
The Blue Beetle (1939-1950) - 60 issues
Doll Man (1941-1953) - 47 issues
Green Hornet Comics (1942-1949) - 47 issues
Sub-Mariner Comics (1941-1955) - 42 issues
Green Lantern (1941-1949) - 38 issues
The Human Torch (1940-1954) - 38 issues
Cat-Man Comics (1941-1946) - 32 issues
The Fighting Yank (1942-1949) - 29 issues
Mary Marvel (1945-1948) - 28 issues
The Black Terror (1942-1949) - 27 issues
Captain Aero Comics (1941-1946) - 26 issues

----------

